# Seiko 7006 Automatic



## kato1pc (Jul 25, 2009)

can anyone tell me how to remove the ocilating weight from these automatics


----------



## capnblack (Mar 11, 2010)

Am I being daft, but why would you want to do that?


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

In the centre of the oscillating weight bearing there is a slot. Hold the oscillating weight so it doesn't move and use a screwdriver to unscrew the bearing/weight.

There is an arrow shaped hole in the oscillating weight and a hole in the first reduction wheel. When reassembling, the arrow should be positioned so that it is above and pointing directly at the hole in the first reduction wheel. Check where the arrow is now, before removal. This gives most efficient winding apparently.

When you get the weight off, what's your next step? :dontgetit:

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## kato1pc (Jul 25, 2009)

DaveS said:


> In the centre of the oscillating weight bearing there is a slot. Hold the oscillating weight so it doesn't move and use a screwdriver to unscrew the bearing/weight.
> 
> There is an arrow shaped hole in the oscillating weight and a hole in the first reduction wheel. When reassembling, the arrow should be positioned so that it is above and pointing directly at the hole in the first reduction wheel. Check where the arrow is now, before removal. This gives most efficient winding apparently.
> 
> ...


----------



## kato1pc (Jul 25, 2009)

DaveS said:


> In the centre of the oscillating weight bearing there is a slot. Hold the oscillating weight so it doesn't move and use a screwdriver to unscrew the bearing/weight.
> 
> There is an arrow shaped hole in the oscillating weight and a hole in the first reduction wheel. When reassembling, the arrow should be positioned so that it is above and pointing directly at the hole in the first reduction wheel. Check where the arrow is now, before removal. This gives most efficient winding apparently.
> 
> ...


----------



## kato1pc (Jul 25, 2009)

hi dave sorry for the delay in answering i was going to try and replace the main spring but alas i made a mess of it and the watch is in pieces now but your advice was good and ive made up a improvised screwdriver to unscrew occilating weight. do you work a lot with watches i have a seiko quartz alarm 7223 and the day wheel seems to be stuck halfway it changes every day but is in between any suggestions

thank you again

peter


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

kato1pc said:


> hi dave sorry for the delay in answering i was going to try and replace the main spring but alas i made a mess of it and the watch is in pieces now but your advice was good and ive made up a improvised screwdriver to unscrew occilating weight. do you work a lot with watches i have a seiko quartz alarm 7223 and the day wheel seems to be stuck halfway it changes every day but is in between any suggestions
> 
> thank you again
> 
> peter


No problem Peter, thanks for getting back.

Is it the day or date that is stuck halfway? I checked the 7223 technical guide and the day corrector level looks quite complex.

My guess is it needs a clean and service. I think for such a relatively scarce movement, if it is in good condition, I would have it properly serviced.

You may want to drop a line to The Tiger UK (John). He's a dab hand at all things Bellmatic. Here's his blog link.

http://thetigeruk.blogspot.com/2009/03/two-quartz-7223-6010-bell-matics.html

Hope this helps

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## kato1pc (Jul 25, 2009)

DaveS said:


> kato1pc said:
> 
> 
> > hi dave sorry for the delay in answering i was going to try and replace the main spring but alas i made a mess of it and the watch is in pieces now but your advice was good and ive made up a improvised screwdriver to unscrew occilating weight. do you work a lot with watches i have a seiko quartz alarm 7223 and the day wheel seems to be stuck halfway it changes every day but is in between any suggestions
> ...


hi again dave thanks for the advise ill certainly get in touch with the tiger and see if these 7223s are worth repairing they are in very very good condition


----------

